# #6 - Wand conducting NDR-Sinfonieorchester - Bruckner - Symphony No. 3



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm not a electrical/mono/early-stereo elitist. For the next record, I fast-forward 41 years:










Should be splendid! Wand already has a well-acclaimed Bruckner cycle to his credit and his series of live Bruckner performances with Berliner Philharmoniker and NDR-Sinfonieorchesterare classics too.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Update:

I finished listening to the disc and realized I may not enjoy movements I and II all that much. Doesn't incite me quite the way the other 39 movements do [7 symphonies = (7*4=28)+(1*3=3)+(2*4=8)=>28+3+8=*39*]. There, again, I won't offer any critique.

From movements III and IV, however, I'd say that this performance is a very good one. There are no pitfalls. The play isn't sub-par. The orchestra knows the work well and the conductor - well.... He knows a thing or two. The tempi aren't ever slow. Moderate - typical Wand, one might say. Its live, so there's an element of atmosphere and the knowlege of knowing that the amount of splices aren't quite as many or even close to studio performances.

Final remark: I wouldn't mind keeping this as my only Bruckner 3 [but that's controversial since I wouldn't listen to it quite as often as the other symphonies since I don't like it all that much. But then again - why I am keeping the disc? Or why do you even _care _that I am keeping this as my only disc? You know I don't like it all that much. Jeez, reviews are hard.]


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Wand is very good... My favorite rendition of the Bruckner 6th is this lovely one:






Nice, easy, and slow is how I like mine cooked.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

albertfallickwang;bt3315 said:


> Wand is very good... My favorite rendition of the Bruckner 6th is this lovely one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a recording of Bruckner's Third Symphony.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ugh are you serious about the 3rd Symphony thing? I feel like a complete idiot now


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Your blog is great. Keep up the lovely work!


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

albertfallickwang;bt3323 said:


> Ugh are you serious about the 3rd Symphony thing? I feel like a complete idiot now


Yes. Why will I lie about that?


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

albertfallickwang;bt3324 said:


> Your blog is great. Keep up the lovely work!


Thank you very much.


----------

